

GoDaddy CEO Shoots Elephant, Injures Brand - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/03/31/godaddy-ceo-elephant/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Lively discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2392542>

